# Trying to find out if these are poisonous to my goats



## luckyinkentucky (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not sure what these plants are and the goats are going crazy for the ivy with the flowers,but I'm not sure if it is poisonous so I'm trying to keep them off of it. There are 2 different plants pictured here, but they are growing in the same patch. Can anyone tell me what these are?


----------



## kuther (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't tell you if they are safe for the goats or not , but the first flower is horse nettle and I believe the second flower is hedge bindweed. I would need to have a closer look to tell for sure.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

There is some disagreement w/the horse nettle as to whether or not it's poisonous. It's in the nightshade family. I've fed it to my goats w/no problem, but I also don't feed a lot of it at a time.

I'm not 100% sure what the 2nd plant is, but from the flowers and the leaves, I'd say it's something in the morning glory family-which includes bindweeds. And they're edible for goats. I just pulled a bunch of morning glory out of my garden and fed it to my goats. They loved it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Second may be hedge bindweed which is mildly toxic if consumed in large amounts.


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

Not sure about the first one - could be from the nettle family. This is generally hard to handle without gloves, but are favorites for horses and cattle - so i can see why your goats are interested. 

The second is a bindweed - thi sis a climbing plant - distinguished by the heart shaped leaves and big white bell shaped flowers. Goats and sheep love this plant. this plant is a powerful antiscorbutic -having the effect of preventing or curing scurvy (might want to keep this around never know when you need to cure scurvy) :clap:


----------

